# They were cold but aggressive



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Less than a week ago the pond was completely iced over. I think the gills were happy for open water, they were blasting everything. I could have caught a ton of fish if I kept showing them the subsurface patterns, but they were so aggressive I decided to try a size 10 hair bug. They tried like crazy to kill that thing, tons of swipes and strikes, only three got hooked. Still a great night after weeks of not being able to fish at all! The old Eagle Claw glass rod got bent often.


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Looks like fun. Pond at my place just opened up today, depending on weather I plan to give it a whirl soon. I had a terrible time ice fishing this winter so I am very ready for the open water!


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Outstanding! My lake is probably going to be ice free in the next week or two. Can't wait....


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Nice! I'm excited to get my Eagle Claw back out on the water.


----------



## bobcatbasser (Sep 20, 2014)

Well done Cream, those ponds are some of the best around if you're looking for action. It seems like the gills and even the bass there just don't know how to shut their mouths. Beautiful fish


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

Nice catch this early!
I managed to catch a couple 'gills on the 2wt this week, but the action is still slow. The DNR stocked trout in the local lake yesterday, so I'll switch to trout fishing for a while. (and probably catch plenty of bluegills) 
I see those fish have "black spot". Are there herons on that pond?


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I snuck back out yesterday and went to Lake Snowden. I hit some fish in a usual spot that always has plenty of bluegills early in the year. They smacked the topwaters a few times, too.



















I stopped at another spot earlier and popped a fish on a deer hair bug on my 1wt, which was one of my 2015 goals.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks Cream !
All the creeks and rivers near me were high and muddy and All day Friday I was undecided what to Do on Saturday ----then I remembered this thread and headed to a local pond -----Something I rarely do.
The fish were shallow and every bit as aggressive as you had described.
Thanks again. I could have ended up working at home or in the yard


----------

